# Could I Get In Trouble For This



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I'm going to write this horrible person that I got my dog from a letter. Just asking if she can send me pictures of Sire-Rodger and Dam-Dancer, those are supposedly my puppy's parents. The letter is very nice and all I was not rude or anything, but what do you think, and should I put my return address..Thanks andrea P.S. i know everyone is sick of this topic from me, but I sware it's the last one...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Hi Everyone,
> I'm going to write this horrible person that I got my dog from a letter. Just asking if she can send me pictures of Sire-Rodger and Dam-Dancer, those are supposedly my puppy's parents. The letter is very nice and all I was not rude or anything, but what do you think, and should I put my return address..Thanks andrea P.S. i know everyone is sick of this topic from me, but I sware it's the last one...
> 
> 
> ...


If she should send the pictures you requested, how would you get them if you don't provide your address?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157137
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how would you even know if the pics were really your baby's parents. I would save the 39 cent stamp and move on. Enjoy your furbaby and don't worry about where he came from.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would just send my email. I know what your saying, but At least a try I figured...Something , cause i really can't blast her like I want to, cause then I'll get nowhere..thanks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=157150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how would you even know if the pics were really your baby's parents. I would save the 39 cent stamp and move on. Enjoy your furbaby and don't worry about where he came from.
[/B][/QUOTE] I would just send my email. I know what your saying, but At least a try I figured...Something , cause i really can't blast her like I want to, cause then I'll get nowhere..thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]

How did you get her email address?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Why don't you just let it go and enjoy your furbaby







. Many of us have pups from "less than perfect" circumstances, and a majority of those will have full happy healthy lives. The most important thing that any of us can do is provide our puppies with quality care and the love and adoration they deserve. So relax and let it go!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrea, I agree with the others, that you should just focus on enjoying your little Nemo and move on. If the situation Nemo came from is a bad one, no way is this woman going to tell you that. She'll tell you he was born on a "farm" with plenty of love and fresh air. Puppy mills are notorious for falsifying records so, as K&C's mom said, how would you know if the pictures she sent were even of her dogs? She could just "borrow" a couple of pictures from the internet as some other so-called breeders do. If you truly are interested in finding out more about this breeder's facilities, you can request a copy of recent inspections reports from the USDA under the Freedom of Information Act here: 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/ac/frequent_requ...t_requests.html

I know you are upset to find out Nemo's background, but I doubt contacting this woman would accomplish anything. I think your idea to find out if there is anything you can do to stop puppy mills or educate people about the pet shop/puppy mill connection is a much better use of your time and energy.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Andrea, The imporant thing is that you are aware and will be vigilant about taking care of your puppy's health. Try and relax. Many, many dogs come from less than wonderful backgrounds and they live long and happy lives. Try and hold on to that thought.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> Hi Everyone,
> I'm going to write this horrible person that I got my dog from a letter. Just asking if she can send me pictures of Sire-Rodger and Dam-Dancer, those are supposedly my puppy's parents. The letter is very nice and all I was not rude or anything, but what do you think, and should I put my return address..Thanks andrea P.S. i know everyone is sick of this topic from me, but I sware it's the last one...
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea, I agree with the others, just let it go. Love your little Nemo.

As a Christian I can tell you what I do for all my babies, I pray over them. I ask for good health and protection from diseases. My 2 both came from BYB and are very healthy. I won't even add "So far" because I refuse to allow any curses on them by what people warn "could" happen. I never knew ANYTHING about "researching the breed" before I got Baxter. I remember the blasting that came from members at another forum so I don't even like to mention my boys origins. 

I'm very proud of them and you should be also of Nemo. I never knew about pet shops before, I now know I don't even want to look in one. I'm guessing you wouldn't do it again knowing what you do now. Water under the bridge.

God bless your Nemo and keep him safe.Jean


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrea, I know you would like to put closure to this situaiton and I agree with the others. The best thing is to just let it go and go forward. Provide your babies a loving caring home full of love and assurance and live everyday to the most.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> My 2 both came from BYB and are very healthy. I won't even add "So far" because I refuse to allow any curses on them by what people warn "could" happen. I never knew ANYTHING about "researching the breed" before I got Baxter. I remember the blasting that came from members at another forum so I don't even like to mention my boys origins.
> 
> I'm very proud of them and you should be also of Nemo. I never knew about pet shops before, I now know I don't even want to look in one. I'm guessing you wouldn't do it again knowing what you do now. Water under the bridge.
> 
> ...


Jean, I think alot of us have puppies who come from "the other side of the tracks" and get frustrated with hearing about their bad breding and inevitable health problems. Like you, I know my guy is healthy and happy and HE'S GOING TO STAY THAT WAY














. I think education is a great thing but I don't think everyone who has a puppy from a Home Breeder should be sitting on the edge of their seat waiting for the other shoe to drop! I wouldn't trade my little guy for the best bred dog on the planet


----------

